# Facial recognition software being used in Australia to track down visa fraud



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Immigration officials in Australia are involved in a major crackdown on visa fraud and illegal workers and have detained a number of people in Victoria as part of an ongoing operation. The national identity fraud campaign involving the cooperation of state, Commonwealth and international agencies is working to identify criminal activity through data matching activities. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Facial recognition software being used in Australia to track down visa fraud...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

